# Kann die Javamachine ein WAN-Scann ab?



## Irrer (2. Jun 2011)

Ist es mit Java, von der Performance her, möglich, im WAN, pro Intervall, auf Zehntausend IP-Adressen zu scannen (Ping)?

Also Zehntausend Verbindungen aufbauen (wobei die alle natürlich nicht auf einmal aufgebaut wären, sondern erst nach und nach), wo je eine Verbindung, die IP-Adressen aus der ihm zugewiesen Liste abarbeitet.

Ich befürchte nämlich, dass eine Javamachine, egal für welche Plattform, für solche riesige Rechenarbeiten nicht optimiert ist und der Javamachine erst einmal mehr Speicher zugewiesen werden müsste, damit überhaupt so ein Intervall, was über Zehntausend Interrupts besteht inkl. dem der dann wieder Anzeigeaktualisierung auf der Benutzerschnittstelle zulässt, in einer zumutbaren Zeit einmal rum ist.


----------



## Lumaraf (2. Jun 2011)

Wenn man jede Verbindung in einem eigenen Thread verarbeiten will dürfte es bei der Menge definitiv Probleme geben. Allerdings wenn man stattdessen NIO verwendet sollte man locker einige tausend Verbindungen gleichzeitig verarbeiten können.

Architecture of a Highly Scalable NIO-Based Server | Java.net


----------



## Empire Phoenix (2. Jun 2011)

Selbst mit java.io sind 1000 problemlos möglich danach hängtes dann vonner thread verwaltung der betriebsysteme ab.


----------



## thewulf00 (22. Jun 2011)

Java ist hier nicht Dein Flaschenhals, sondern das Betriebssystem. Das Betriebssystem beschränkt die Threads pro Prozess, die Gesamtzahl der Prozesse, die Sockets per Prozess und auch die Gesamtzahl der Sockets.
In Linux kann man das problemlos umstellen, das musste ich bei einem Firmenserver mit den Sockets per Prozess schonmal machen.


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Jun 2011)

du könntest auf nmap zurückgreifen-


----------

